# Widetrack flushers



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was looking online at the CanAm and Columbia flushers and there is a option to get 3" Sidetrack flushers. It only comes in 3". What is difference between sidetrack and the normal flushers? what are the benefits.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nobody knows , huh?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a clue.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Read the the details on the site you seen the flusher on or do you need others to re-post that information for you. Its all right there.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The wide track flusher is 3.25" and has wider skid stance to work well with larger bevels.


----------

